# Kitchen design help.



## leverb01507 (20 Dec 2014)

Hi, I need to produce a set of drawings to show a customer for a hand painted kitchen. I said I would get them too them before Christmas (read Wednesday) but I am struggling a bit with the design. I got the enquirey through a previous customer who had a beaded face frame, sort of modern shaker design with contrasting coloured island (the sort of thing you see everyone having at the moment). However the client wants to carry on the chunky legs which were on the island throughout the entire set of base units. I'm just unsure of how I can get it to flow without looking too clumsy. The units are all odd sizes so the legs would be placed at uneven intervals, which I don't see as a problem in itself, but given that most the cabinets and drawer banks are a bit on the narrow side already I think there is a risk that adding a 80mm square section leg could make every thing look very squashed together. It's been giving me some head scratching so thought I would ask here. I normally moan when I client shows me a pinterest board of a thousand photos of what they want, but at least you walk away knowing what you are making, with this I can't really even find anything on the net that matches their description just to show them fir styling ideas. The legs will need to have a reveal to the face frame, as they want them to protrude from the cabinet front and so the only way to keep the continuity of the beading will be to have a face frame also, eating up more of the opening space. Any advice, pics or ideas would be much appreciated. Thanks, Ben.


----------



## OLD (20 Dec 2014)

Our posh kitchens in Nantwich Cheshire can be found in the link with lots of google images that may give you some ideas but it looks like the legs go at the ends of large unit runs.
https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid ... 20kitchens


----------



## leverb01507 (22 Dec 2014)

Thanks Old, that's similar to the way I would normally lay out an island unit, although I don't tend to much as ornate as those legs. Ive done them some sketches, and I'm going to show them what options they can have. I'm hoping they go for legs just at the ends of the unit runs, otherwise could end up looking pretty cluttered. Thanks,
Ben.


----------

